
Top 20 Most Popular Programming Languages in 2017 - sjreese
http://b2c.news/NAIvCb
======
xiaoma
This list is ridiculous. JavaScript is _not_ #7. I'm not sure what Tiobe's
methodology is but it's clearly disconnected from the reality of 2017.

~~~
paulddraper
It's the TIOBE index.

[https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/)

> The ratings are based on the number of skilled engineers world-wide, courses
> and third party vendors. Popular search engines such as Google, Bing,
> Yahoo!, Wikipedia, Amazon, YouTube and Baidu are used to calculate the
> ratings.

According to the index Java is 6x more popular than JavaScript.

You are right that doesn't reflect the # of GitHub protects. It's mostly
limited to professional avenues.

~~~
xiaoma
It's more than that.

JavaScript is so ubiquitous for any sort of web programming that it's often
not even mentioned in job reqs or courses. Instead of JS, its often Node,
React, Angular, or other JS-based stacks that are the focus. If an poll were
to be taken of what languages HN (or Reddit or Slashdot or Yahoo or Apple...)
visitors programmed in, I would be shocked if JS came in 7th place. Heck, even
among my friends who work at Apple, JS isn't that far down the frequently used
list.

Do you _honestly_ believe that Visual Basic .NET is a more popular language in
2017 than JavaScript is?

~~~
shakna
It depends how you define popular. TIOBE also note:

> It is important to note that the TIOBE index is not about the best
> programming language or the language in which most lines of code have been
> written.

Also, you might find it curious that JavaScript has stayed pretty steady in
its position on the index, since 2002. That's a healthy dose of "this language
is still relevant".

~~~
Tanegashima
There's absolutely no way that VB.Net is more popular than JS, anywhere you
go.

It's not because of "liking", simple facts.

------
Nzen
tl;dr listicle with a restatement of the Tiobe index

